
Universal basic income is no panacea - lucozade
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/dec/18/universal-income-no-panacea-labour
======
lucozade
I don't think this is a particularly well argued piece but it covers a lot of
the arguments for and against quite succinctly.

I do agree with the underlying premise that UBI could easily end up being
detrimental to the poor. I also agree that there's little evidence that the
current industrial revolution is fundamentally different from previous ones.
But the basic thrust of the article is too trite: regulate employers more and
everything will be OK.

Although I'm fairly skeptical about UBI in practice (at least in a naive
form), I'm definitely coming around to the opinion that "more of the same but
different" isn't going to work long term. Not because we'll all be replaced by
robots but because the current opaque, complex and unfair systems are
exacerbating divisions.

